# Meet Julio



## Prayingmantisqueen (Jan 23, 2019)

Meet Julio!

My new juvenile bearded dragon!

He is 5 months old and very sweet!


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 23, 2019)

Julio is guapo!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 23, 2019)

Lovely color~


----------



## Graceface (Jan 24, 2019)

Cute!


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Jan 24, 2019)

Thanks! He is lots of fun!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 24, 2019)

So cool!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Jan 26, 2019)

Surprisingly my mom really likes him. This weeks batch of crickets are really noisy tho. Must mean I have some healthy adults that perhaps will lay some fertile eggs for me- less buying crickets maybe?? I know, I am such a tight wad...!


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 26, 2019)

LooooL. The feeder struggle is real.

I have to figure out how to pupate BSFL.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 27, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> LooooL. The feeder struggle is real.
> 
> I have to figure out how to pupate BSFL.


It really is! 

They should pupate if you leave them out of the fridge for a few hours.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jan 28, 2019)

Julio is cute.


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 28, 2019)

Maybe a chamelion one day.  Or maybe darts.

@Prayingmantisqueen hru? And how's Julio?


----------



## danl82 (Jan 29, 2019)

Beautiful colours


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Jan 29, 2019)

danl82 said:


> Beautiful colours


Thanks!



Little Mantis said:


> Julio is cute.


I think so too. 



hysteresis said:


> Maybe a chamelion one day.  Or maybe darts.
> 
> @Prayingmantisqueen hru? And how's Julio?


A chamelion is next up in the line of fire I think for me... A panther chameleon, one of the real bright colored ones.

I am well, and Julio is a spoiled little níno! 

Julio De Anaranjo is his full name I think ( @hysteresis, that means Julio the Orange (as in color not fruit) right??)


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 29, 2019)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> Julio De Anaranjo is his full name I think ( @hysteresis, that means Julio the Orange (as in color not fruit) right??)


Naranja or Naranjo is orange. But an orange is a naranja.

Anaranjada is something being made orange.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Jan 29, 2019)

Ok so if I wanted his name to be Julio the Orange (as in color) what would it be translated to spanish as?


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Jan 29, 2019)

Julio De Naranjo?


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 29, 2019)

The orange in colour, right? Not as in the fruit?

Julio el Naranjo! is Julius the Orange (orange one), because Julius is male, and orange has gender.

Julia la Naranja! is Julius the Orange (fruit)


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 29, 2019)

That's Julius* OF *Orange.


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 29, 2019)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> Julio De Naranjo?


That's Julius *OF * Orange.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Jan 29, 2019)

Oh ok. Whats "the" then?


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Jan 29, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> The orange in colour, right? Not as in the fruit?
> 
> Julio﻿ el N﻿aranjo! is Julius the Orange (orange one), because ﻿Ju﻿li﻿us is male, and orange has gender.﻿﻿﻿
> 
> Julia la Naranja! is Julius the Orange (fruit)


Okay. Sorry for other post. Didnt see this.


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 29, 2019)

Depends on gender. Male is *EL*, and female is *LA*_._


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 29, 2019)

Plural, male they is *ELLOS* and female is *ELLAS*.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Jan 29, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> Depends on gender. Male is *EL*, and female is *LA*_._


Right.

So 

Julio El Naranjo is translated to 

Julio/Julius the Orange (as in orange one, not fruit)


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Jan 29, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> Plural, male they is *ELLOS* and female is *ELLAS*.


K. Thanks. I know more about German than Spanish. 

The in German is:

Der = male

Die = female

Das= mixed up kinda...

They tell me you just have to learn it.. There really isnt a rule for "the" in German.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 30, 2019)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> A chamelion is next up in the line of fire I think for me... A panther chameleon, one of the real bright colored ones.


Cool! Chams are really neat.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Jan 30, 2019)

Yep. My mom wants something with lots of color.. so a panther chameleon seems to be the best option since I want another lizard and well they are pretty!

I would want a male because they are the really bright ones. Julio is a male too (obviously ).


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 31, 2019)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> Yep. My mom wants something with lots of color.. so a panther chameleon seems to be the best option since I want another lizard and well they are pretty!
> 
> I would want a male because they are the really bright ones. Julio is a male too (obviously ).


I just looked those up, and WOW.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Jan 31, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> I just looked those up, and WOW.


I know! Gorgeous! Lots of color....


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Feb 7, 2019)

Julio is doing awesome! 

Loves exploring my room and eating haha!

Oh dont forget bath time, another fave!


----------

